

Ask HN: Anyone working on a game? - yclogingisthis

Dear HN,<p>I am wondering if there are any startups working on games? If so, what kind of games and what platform are you targeting?<p>We ourselves are working on a GTA-like game, which will be set in a different time, however. We are a very small team - currently 2 people. The biggest challenge is 3d modeling - we are working exclusively on our own tool to generate the game world semi-automatically. The only input will be a map and "skins" - and these skins will be modified by an artist. We hope to make the artist at least 10 times more productive than the norm - since we couldn't afford to hire 10 graphics guys :-), we need to make him super productive...
======
Quasimofo
As a hobby only at the moment, ultimately to give it away free/cheap, but it
consumes my head so much I do ponder about other potential for it. One of
those is its K-12 educational potential (in an alternate non-game mode) but I
currently know next-to-nothing about the educational software market.

It's cross-platform OpenGL (C++ & Lua) and is basically a "unit-less" RTS with
a planetary sciences bent. I'm enjoying every second of developing it.

------
ErrantX
I've been toying around with a browser game based on Uplink: Hacker Elite (but
as a multiplayer: think Uplink + ForumWarz + EVE as influence). But it's a
pain :P

